# Does Clomid really cause vision problems?



## Mean Machine (Oct 12, 2012)

have any of you notice any loss of vision from clomid?    i really wanted to do a good pct for the cycle i am on,   but i don't want to mess up my eyes, cause i need good vision for work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

Mean Machine said:


> have any of you notice any loss of vision from clomid?    i really wanted to do a good pct for the cycle i am on,   but i don't want to mess up my eyes, cause i need good vision for work.



A typical 4 week PCT of 50mg per day will not likely cause you any vision issue. If you read the side effects of clomiphene citrate it does have vision sides.

Cost to benefit ratio though. Minuscule risk of reversible vision impairment versus an HPTA that calls it quits. Your body, your judgement.

Do me a favor though, cause i honestly don't know. See if toremiphene has vision sides and post up here.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 12, 2012)

When I dose 100 mg I get blurred vision off and on and this weird it-takes-a-minute-to-focus thing. When I am done with Clomid, everything is back to normal. I hardly notice anything at 50 mg.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have never had this but heard of it....maybe its cuz i always run my clomid 50/50;/50/50 with nolva 40/40/20/20/10....i have never run clomid over 50 so thats probably why i never seen this side

some run it at like 200 or 150 their first day of pct and 100 for a week at a timne


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 20, 2012)

There have been claims that clomid may be linked to ocular toxicity, however there is no concrete scientific evidence that I have come acrossed.  Many of the reports are based on user reports which all though is first hand experience use it is hard to tell what else they have been taking which may have also affected eyesight or what dosage protocol they have been using to support their claim.  Some may just be sensitive to it, just like some people are allergic to peanuts, you know? The SERM that has scientific evidence backing the cause ocular toxicity is Nolvadex. Some say it is a terrible drug for many reasons other then just that.


----------



## staxs (Dec 31, 2012)

If i run clomid into the 100mg dosage i get blurry vision off and on. But at 50mg im fine


----------



## losieloos (Dec 31, 2012)

Ive only ran clomid at 50mg amd didnt get no sides except chest acne.


----------



## theminister (Dec 31, 2012)

I get terrible acne while on clomid


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got eye issues now... But all tests are comming back neg!
All started after first cycle with a shitty shitty labs clomid
Are they related? Not sure yet


----------



## getgains (Dec 31, 2012)

never had eye problems with it but bad acne


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 2, 2013)

50 mg Monday Wednesday and Friday - not noticed any sides or vision issues at all. But if i double up i get the worst acne ever - every time!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 2, 2013)

i never had any problems with vision but i know a few peeps that did


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 3, 2013)

Ive never lost vision but after taking 100mg for 30 days I started getting mad tracers...it was wild


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ive never lost vision but after taking 100mg for 30 days I started getting mad tracers...it was wild



You sure you didn't mix the X tabs up with your clomid? Hope you had a Merry Christmas and a good New Years brother.


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 3, 2013)

It's reversible, and CS described what happens, typical pct therapy doesn't go that high. Only vision problems it caused for me was when I busted a huge load in girls eye....makes you cum like pornstar


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2013)

The studies I've looked at, if I remember correctly, showed IRreversible eye damage.....but doses were upwards of 300mg plus at a time.  Eye damage should not be taken lightly, so I would stay well away from high doses! As far as my knowledge goes, most any serious eye damage will not and does not just heal back up. 

Stay at lowest dose possible, I personally would never go over 50mg at a time, maybe a few day frontload of 100mg.

Too early to cite


----------

